# دورة تعليم art cam للمبتدئين ارجو ابداء الراي



## salah_design (17 فبراير 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء
اريد ان تشجعوني على البدء باعطاء دورة للمبتدئين في الارت كام
وسوف اشرح في هذه الدورة التالي
1- رسم الاشكال في الارت كام
2- كيفية التعرف على تحديد مكان العمل
3- ترتيب الاشكال تلقائيا للتوفير في المادة المراد قصها
4- تحديد نقطة بداية القص للشكل المراد قصه
5- اوامر القص 
6- تحديد خيارات القص حسب المادة
7- التعامل مع z x y
وانا اعد ان اشرح وارد على الاستفسارات يوميا ان شاء الله
والشرح والاستفسارات تكون ضمن هذه النقاط
وسوف ابدأ الشرح بالتفصيل بعد ما اتلقى على الاقل 10 ردود حتى اجد واطمئن ان شرحي لن يذهب هباء
وانتظر الردود حتى نبدأ الشرح ان شاء الله
واسال الله ان يكون هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه تعالى


----------



## محمد حليم عياد (18 فبراير 2010)

نحن فى انتظارك


----------



## ابو بحـر (18 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي صلاح اشرح و لا تخاف اشرح من قلبك و انا اعدك اني سأتصفح الشرح و اذا كان هناك خطأ أو معلومة غير واضحة سأتدخل و اصحح انت اشرح بالصور ليس فقط بالكتابة و ارفع الصور كما انا من 
قبل علمتك و لك التوفيق


----------



## salah_design (18 فبراير 2010)

محمد حليم عياد قال:


> نحن فى انتظارك


شاكر مرورك اخي محمد
وان شاء الله سوف ابدأ الشرح غدا ولن انتظر الردود واسير على نصيحة استاذي العزيز ابو بحر


----------



## salah_design (18 فبراير 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> اخي صلاح اشرح و لا تخاف اشرح من قلبك و انا اعدك اني سأتصفح الشرح و اذا كان هناك خطأ أو معلومة غير واضحة سأتدخل و اصحح انت اشرح بالصور ليس فقط بالكتابة و ارفع الصور كما انا من
> قبل علمتك و لك التوفيق


استاذي العزيز ابو بحر
فعلا انني اتقدم بجزيل الشكر والعرفان على مرورك وانني وبعد مشاركتك لن انتظر الردود وسوف ابدأ الشرح من بداية يوم الجمعة ان شاء الله وانتظر منك تعديل او ايضاح اي خطأ او معلومة غير واضحة ان تعقب عليها ولن اخجل من تقبل هذا الامر فكلنا طلبة علم مهما وصلنا من علم وخبرة
ومشاركتك هذه الدافع الاكبر وراء بدئي بالشرح من يوم الجمعة 
واشكر لك نصائحك وتصفحك مشاركاتي 
وشكرا لمرورك يا غالي


----------



## im alive (18 فبراير 2010)

انا فى انتظار اول درس وياريت تشرح من الصفر لانى مبعرفش فى الارت كام اى حاجة وانا محتاجلة جدا فى شغلى 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (18 فبراير 2010)

no problem 
go go go


----------



## salah_design (18 فبراير 2010)

im alive قال:


> انا فى انتظار اول درس وياريت تشرح من الصفر لانى مبعرفش فى الارت كام اى حاجة وانا محتاجلة جدا فى شغلى
> 
> وجزاك الله خيرا


ولا يهمك اخي سوف ابدأ من الصفر 
وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## ابو بحـر (18 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اتكل على الله و لا تخاف 

​


----------



## osame (19 فبراير 2010)

شکرا لکم یا سباع
العمل ب نسبة 1% احسن من 0%
ب مئة مرة


----------



## سناء عبدالله (20 فبراير 2010)

يا ريت انتظر الدوره بفارغ صبر


----------



## salah_design (20 فبراير 2010)

سناء عبدالله قال:


> يا ريت انتظر الدوره بفارغ صبر


اختي الكريمة
شاكر مرورك 
انا بدأت الدورة وهي موجوده بعنوان الدرس الاول وموجودة بالرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t181783.html
واي استفسار انا جاهز
وارجوا اتطلاعي على محاولاتك وارجو ان تستمري خطوة خطوة ولا تتسرعي بالوصول وهناك دروس بالكورل درو وسوف تساعدك على رسم الاشكال
تمنياتي لكي بالتوفيق


----------



## ياسر السعيد (20 فبراير 2010)

لدي راوتر رولاند300 ونصحوني بالآرت كام شو رأيك سيد صلاح؟


----------



## salah_design (20 فبراير 2010)

ياسر السعيد قال:


> لدي راوتر رولاند300 ونصحوني بالآرت كام شو رأيك سيد صلاح؟


هلا بيك يا غالي
انا سبق واستخدمت رولاند egx 350 , 600 وهي ماكنات دقيقة وقوية ولكنها لا تخدم الاعمال الكبيرة 
انا انصح برولاند اذا كانت اعمالك صغيرة ودقيقة والارت كام برنامج جميل وفيه امكانيات رائعة وسوف تتعرف عليها اثناء متابعتك للدورة وفي الارت كام خيارات لا يمكن ان تجدها في كثير من البرامج وعلى سبيل المثال عندما تكون لديك لوحة باللغة الانجليزية وتكون احرفها كثيرة عندها سوف ترتب الاحرف للقص لانك بحاجة التوفير بمادة القص ( بلاستيك او خشب او حتى رخام صناعي ....... ) ففي الارت كام هناك امر من خلاله تترك البرنامج يقوم بترتيب الحروف وترك مسافات افقية او عرضية او حتى تداخل الحروف بشكل تلقائي مما يوفر عليك الوقت والجهد في ترتيب الحروف وهكذا يقوم البرنامج بترك مسافات بين الحروف معتمد على سماكة ريشة القص او ما يعرف بسكين القص او البنطه فكل بلد تسمى الاداة بمسمى يختلف عن البلد الاخر 
ما عرفتني يا غالي انت من اي بلد
شكرا لمرورك يا غالي وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## alaadrita (20 فبراير 2010)

الاخ العزيز نحن ننتظر هذه الدروس بفارغ الصبر ابدأ على بركة الله وجزاك الله خير وارجو منك ترك الاميل بتاعك علشان لو حبينا نواصل الشرح والسلام عليكم


----------



## salah_design (20 فبراير 2010)

alaadrita قال:


> الاخ العزيز نحن ننتظر هذه الدروس بفارغ الصبر ابدأ على بركة الله وجزاك الله خير وارجو منك ترك الاميل بتاعك علشان لو حبينا نواصل الشرح والسلام عليكم


هلا بيك يا غالي
ولله الحمد بدأت بالدروس وان شاء الله الجميع يستفيد 
اخي بالنسبة للاميل من شروط المنتدى عدم وضع الاميل ولكني سوف اترك الاميل واترك لادارة المنتدى القرار بتركه في المشاركة او حذفة وانني اضع الاميل لمجرد التواصل وبناء على رغبتك واعلم علم اليقين ان ادارة المنتدى تتفهم هذا الامر
[email protected]
[email protected]
وهذا الاميل بتصرف ادارة المنتدى
شاكر مرورك يا غالي


----------



## مراد علمدار88 (23 فبراير 2010)

توكل على الله وياريت لو تبدي هلا بهذه الدروس


----------



## salah_design (23 فبراير 2010)

مراد علمدار88 قال:


> توكل على الله وياريت لو تبدي هلا بهذه الدروس


شكرا لمرورك يا غالي
انا بدأت الدورة في مشاركتين 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t181783.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t181918.html
روابط الدرس الاول والدرس الثاني
ارجو ان تستفيد وسوف نستمر بالدروس ان شاء الله


----------



## معتصم شداد (1 مارس 2010)

نشكر جهودك اخ صلاح ان شاء لله لك الأجر والثواب 
اني مطر لتعلم البرنامج وليس لدي اي فكرة عنه
وشكرا لجهودك


----------



## salah_design (1 مارس 2010)

معتصم شداد قال:


> نشكر جهودك اخ صلاح ان شاء لله لك الأجر والثواب
> اني مطر لتعلم البرنامج وليس لدي اي فكرة عنه
> وشكرا لجهودك


الشكر لله اولا 
وانا اضع عملي هذا لوجهه جل في علاه
استمر معنا بالدروس وسوف تستفيد وتتعلم ان شاء الله ولا انسى في هذا الموقف ان ارسل شكري لاستاذي واخي ابو بحر لتواصله معي وتشجيعي وتوضيح ما اقصر فيه فتابع اخي الكريم تعليقات ابو بحر في مشاركاتي ففيها تكملة لشرحي 
شاكر مرورك يا غالي


----------



## yousef hiari (21 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووورين على هالفكرة العظيمه


----------



## salah_design (21 أبريل 2010)

yousef hiari قال:


> مشكووووووورين على هالفكرة العظيمه


اخي يوسف كل التحية والاحترام
لقد نزلت اربع دروس وان شاء الله الاخوة استفادت منها
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## abo_slaim (21 أبريل 2010)

رائع وبالتوفيق


----------



## salah_design (21 أبريل 2010)

abo_slaim قال:


> رائع وبالتوفيق


اشكر مرورك يا غالي


----------



## salah_design (21 أبريل 2010)

اخوتي في المنتدى 
اسعد الله اوقاتكم
ردا للمعروف الذي اضعه وساما على صدري والذي تكرم به علي اساتذتي ابو بحر وخالد فرج من توجيهات وملاحظات ارتئيت ان ارد هذا المعروف ولو انني اعلم انني لن استطيع رد المعروف بان اضع هذه المشاركه لكي يكون لي شرف خدمة اخوتي العرب
الشعارات بامتدادت مختلفة
eps . cdr . jpg . 
لا اطلب منكم سوى الدعاء لي وللاخوة في المنتدى 
قبل طلب اي شعار


----------



## mohamed-x (21 أبريل 2010)

وفقك الله اخى صلاح واساله ان ينير بك طريق كل طالب علم فى هذا المجال ( فرحت لك عندما خرجت منك المبادره وانت فى تواضع التلميذ الذى تخطى قامه الاساتذه بالمبادره ...........بالمناسبه انت الان استاذى الذى افتخر به


----------



## salah_design (21 أبريل 2010)

mohamed-x قال:


> وفقك الله اخى صلاح واساله ان ينير بك طريق كل طالب علم فى هذا المجال ( فرحت لك عندما خرجت منك المبادره وانت فى تواضع التلميذ الذى تخطى قامه الاساتذه بالمبادره ...........بالمناسبه انت الان استاذى الذى افتخر به


اولا اشكر دعائك لي بالتوفيق ولك بمثل ما دعوت لي 
ارجوا الله ان يتقبل عملي هذا خالصا لوجهه تعالى ومهما علوت بالعلم ابقى تلميذ وطالب علم واشكر اساتذتي في المنتدى الذي يعطوني ما اعطيكم فانا اعتبر نفسي وسيط بالخير وتلميذ واي سؤال انا حاضر واذا استصعب علي السؤال سوف اسال الاستاذ ابو بحر والاستاذ خالد فهم قدوتي ولن يبخلوا علينا بالاجابة كما تعودت عليهم 
اكرر شكري لكلماتك اللطيفة وسنبقى اخوة ان شاء الله


----------



## ليث لاكو (12 مايو 2010)

ول ابوي وين الشرح بس حجي


----------



## salah_design (14 مايو 2010)

ليث لاكو قال:


> ول ابوي وين الشرح بس حجي


اسعد الله اوقاتك اخي
الشرح موضوع في سلسلة دروس انا قمت بتنزيلها وقمت ايضا بتنزيل كتاب عن الارت كام باللغة الانجليزية بامتداد pdf
وايضا قمت بوضع مشاركة فيها جميع اللنكات التي فيها دروس يستفاد منها انت راجع المشاركات ولا تقف عند حد فتح الصفحة الاولى بالمنتدى بل افتح باقي الصفحات وان شاء الله سوف تجد طلبك واذا لم تتوصل للمشاركات ابعث لي حتى ابعث لك بالروابك
كل التحية والتقدير


----------



## issa.yamen (4 يونيو 2010)

بعد التحية والسلام,شكرا على هذا المجهود.
ارجو البدء بالدورة للمبتدئين ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م نازك (5 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور الأخ ( صلاح ) على هذه المبادرة :77:
جزاك الله تعالى الف خير :12:
(اواجه صعوبة في تنزيل البرنامج من النت هل هو متوفر في الاسواق) 
اقدم طلب بتثبيت هذا الموضوع:30:​


----------



## salah_design (5 يونيو 2010)

م نازك قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مشكور الأخ ( صلاح ) على هذه المبادرة :77:
> جزاك الله تعالى الف خير :12:
> (اواجه صعوبة في تنزيل البرنامج من النت هل هو متوفر في الاسواق)
> اقدم طلب بتثبيت هذا الموضوع:30:​


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هو موجود بالاسواق بس لا اعلم اذا متوفر بالعراق في بعض الاخوة بالعراق موجودين بالمنتدى حاولي طرح مشاركه اين يباع الارت كام بالعراق ؟


----------



## العلم طوق نجاة (13 يونيو 2010)

الف مليون شكر شرح واضح وبسيط


----------



## adilo cnc (29 يونيو 2010)

*:77:نحن فى انتظارك:77:*​


----------



## ham1 (29 يونيو 2010)

توكل على الله و حتسب هذا العمل عنده ولا تخشى شيء


----------



## منتصر المالكي (21 يناير 2011)

الاخ الكريم نحن بأمس الحاجة الى مثل هذه البرامج العملاقة للشرح وانشاء الله سوف تقدم الدورة بأفضل ما يكون ولكن في البداية عليك ان تقول يا رب من اعماق قلبك وبأذنه تعالى سوف تنجح نجاحا كبيرا


----------



## منتصر المالكي (21 يناير 2011)

نحن في الانتظار زميلنا الكريم ودعائنا لك بالتوفيق


----------



## منتصر المالكي (21 يناير 2011)

ييييييييييييياااااااااااااااااا الله


----------



## salah_design (21 يناير 2011)

منتصر المالكي قال:


> الاخ الكريم نحن بأمس الحاجة الى مثل هذه البرامج العملاقة للشرح وانشاء الله سوف تقدم الدورة بأفضل ما يكون ولكن في البداية عليك ان تقول يا رب من اعماق قلبك وبأذنه تعالى سوف تنجح نجاحا كبيرا


اشكرك اخي على الرد
انا وضعت اكثر من درس فيها الكثير مما يحتاجه متعلم الارت كام ارجو ان يستفيد منها الجميع وان يعينني الاخوة الخبراء بوضع دروس
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## khalidE (21 يناير 2011)

انطلق على بركة الله


----------



## salah_design (21 يناير 2011)

khalide قال:


> انطلق على بركة الله


وعلى الله الاتكال
اشكر مرورك يا غالي


----------



## حسن-12 (22 يناير 2011)

[font=w1 0003.]فيك البركة أخي الكريم مشكورلاتكن إستغلاليا وعلي بركة الله إبدأ شرحاتك في الموضوع[/font]​[font=w1 0003.][/font]​


----------



## salah_design (22 يناير 2011)

حسن-12 قال:


> [font=w1 0003.]فيك البركة أخي الكريم مشكورلاتكن إستغلاليا وعلي بركة الله إبدأ شرحاتك في الموضوع[/font]​


اخي الكريم 
لم افهم معنى ( [font=w1 0003.]لاتكن إستغلاليا ) وهذه الجملة فيها نظر ارجو التوضيح[/font]


----------



## حسن-12 (22 يناير 2011)

*كلمة شكر خاص*



salah_design قال:


> اخي الكريم
> لم افهم معنى ( [font=w1 0003.]لاتكن إستغلاليا ) وهذه الجملة فيها نظر ارجو التوضيح[/font]


 مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## salah_design (23 يناير 2011)

حسن-12 قال:


> مشكور أخي الكريم


حياك اخي
وارجو ان لا تفهم كلامي غلط 
انا مجرد حاولت ان استوضح


----------



## bassamnh (17 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سمير العلي (17 فبراير 2011)

الموضوع جميل جدا شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:13:


----------



## سمير العلي (17 فبراير 2011)

بس الرابط كان فيو مشكلة


----------



## سمير العلي (17 فبراير 2011)

على كل حال شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## salah_design (4 مايو 2011)

سمير العلي قال:


> على كل حال شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


العفو اخي
في خدمتك وخدمة الاخوة بالملتقى
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## mezmez (22 ديسمبر 2011)

هيا يا بطل


----------

